# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch Tây Nguyên 5 ngày

## tourcuatoi

*Ngày khởi hành :* Liên hệ 091.337 5858

*Khởi hành từ :* Buôn Mê Thuột

*Hành trình :* *Buôn Mê Thuột - Hồ Lăk - Thác Dray Sáp - Yok Đôn - Buôn Đôn - Buôn Mê Thuột*

*Thời gian :* 5 ngày 4 đêm

*Mã tour :* TN02

*Giá bán:* *4,150,000 VNĐ*

*Chương trình*


Du lịch Tây Nguyên - Hồ Lăk nằm cao hơn mực nước biển khoảng 500 mét. Nơi đây có đủ bốn mùa trong một ngày: xuân ấm áp vào buổi sáng; nắng hanh hanh, có lúc đến oi bức như mùa hè vào buổi trưa; sắc vàng thu rực rỡ của trời chiều; và khi ánh nắng chợt tắt thì nơi này chìm trong mùa đông. Du khách thường chọn thời điểm buổi chiều để tham quan hồ Lăk.

*Ngày 1 : Buôn Mê Thuột - Hồ Lăk (Ăn tối)*

Đón khách tại sân bay Buôn Mê Thuột. Đưa khách đi Hồ Lăk. Nhận phòng Lak Resort. Ăn tối. Ngủ đêm tại Lak Resort.

*Ngày 2 : Hồ Lak - Đi bộ và leo núi (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đưa khách đi qua rừng đặc dụng Hồ Lăk bằng thuyền máy. Bắt đầu chương trình dã ngoại khu rừng đặc dụng. Ăn trưa picnic dọc đường. Tiếp tục băng qua cánh đồng nương rẫy ra quốc lộ 27. Về lại Lak Resort. Ăn tối. Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ cồng chiêng và uống rượu cần giao lưu với đồng bào M’Nông. Ngủ Lak Resort.

*Ngày 3 : Hồ Lăk - Thác Đray Sáp (Ăn sáng,trưa,tối)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đi voi và thuyền độc mộc trên hồ Lak. Khởi hành về thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột đi thác Draysap. Ăn trưa tại Buôn Ma Thuột. Tham quan thác Dray Nur. Đi bộ từ thác Draysap qua thác Gia Long. Chiều đưa đoàn về lại Buôn Ma Thuột. Ngủ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 4: Buôn Mê Thuột - Vườn quốc gia Yok Đôn (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đưa khách đi Vườn Quốc Gia YokĐôn. Tìm hiểu thông tin vườn quốc gia. Đi thuyền máy qua sông Srêpok. Bắt đầu đi bộ trong rừng & tìm hiểu thực vật trong rừng. Ăn trưa tại thác Phật. Đến trạm 2, đi thuyền bằng qua sông Srêpok. Tham quan nhà cổ, khu cầu treo Buôn Đôn. Về lại Buôn Mê Thuột. Ngủ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 5: Buôn Mê Thuột - Sân bay (Ăn sáng,trưa)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan Bảo tàng dân tộc, buôn Akothôn, chùa Khải Đoan và chợ Buôn Mê Thuột. Ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Chiều tự do và tiễn khách ra sân bay. Kết thúc chương trình.

----------

